# My Cat Flies Too!



## Bound (Dec 15, 2007)

I know someone posted a thread before with a bunch of cats flying.... here's mine doin it's thing... it's a little goddamn demon...


----------



## Michael (Dec 15, 2007)

Cool.


----------



## Splees (Dec 15, 2007)

haha PSHH I've seen david blaine do that...

That first pic is making me laugh. Looks like your cat is climbing an invisible ladder.


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 15, 2007)

The first idea that came to my mind was super mario bros 2, when your jumping with luigi his legs kinda runs in the air....


----------



## 7slinger (Dec 24, 2007)

cute kitty

I love it when they get all fired up


----------

